# R.i.p...



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

*R.I.P. RBR Fixed/Single Speed sub-forum*


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, the fixed gear boom of the mid aughts is the kind of thing we probably won't see again in our lifetime. Unless super jazzed up colorful e-Fixies become a thing.


----------



## 2toytrucks (Jan 9, 2016)

Still enjoy fixed gear myself, just got new wheels from Wabi cycles, their sub 15 wheelset, very nice.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe the forum has just settled into winter hibernation a little early.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried asking some questions earlier this summer and got very little in the way of responses.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

2toytrucks said:


> ...just got new wheels from Wabi cycles


Did you notice Richard's no longer the owner? Perhaps he has a well-functioning crystal ball...


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Okay, I'll post some pics of my newest fixed gear. 

https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/author/twowheelsnoclue/


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

that bike is a pleasure to look at, hows the ride? Well done sir.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> that bike is a pleasure to look at, hows the ride? Well done sir.


Thank you! This one turned out really well. I used oversized tubing (Columbus Chromor) and the fork has oversized "aero" blades. About the fork; I finally got the tools that I needed to build one with an inch and an eighth steerer tube - bikes one through four all have one inch forks - and it makes a difference in how the bike feels. 

I won't call it "stiff" - more along the lines of "not effing around." The wheelbase is a little short (I can't remember what it is off the top of my head), so it will give a mild porpoise/rocking horse sort of motion over bumps and rough roads. The short wheelbase is a product of the 74 degree head and seat tubes (matched with a fork rake of 39mm to give a neutral trail) and 40cm chain stays that are pretty beefy. Overall, it is very nimble and a blast to ride. 

So, how are you doing?


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Okay, I'll post some pics of my newest fixed gear.
> https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/author/twowheelsnoclue/


wow. that's quite a frameset. do you know the make? and a great looking paint job and overall design. bravo.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice bike! Well done. Funny, I rode my fixed gear today. It's a truly fine workout bike.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

blackfrancois said:


> wow. that's quite a frameset. do you know the make? and a great looking paint job and overall design. bravo.


Why, yes, I do know the make. He's local. A bit of a pain in the ass to work with. But he builds a decent bike.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Ironically, I've been riding my single speed (not fixed) about 90% of the time - I think I've ridden my multi-speed three times in the past two months. 

One gear is not a fad! ;-)

For what it's worth - I don't have a beard, don't own skinny jeans, my glasses are real...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

blackfrancois said:


> wow. that's quite a frameset. do you know the make?


Did you cross reference the name on the downtube with his RBR handle?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Gregory Taylor said:


> . . . The short wheelbase is a product of the *74 degree head and seat tubes* (matched with a fork rake of 39mm to give a neutral trail). . .


Yowza! Those are some seriously aggressive angles. Did the fork rake offset the steep steerertube angle enough to keep it from getting twitchy? Those numbers look awfully close to what I've seen on some bikes that only turn left.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

velodog said:


> Did you cross reference the name on the downtube with his RBR handle?


it was just a ******* question.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

blackfrancois said:


> it was just a ******* question.


I know, I just tried and point you at the answer.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Yowza! Those are some seriously aggressive angles. Did the fork rake offset the steep steerertube angle enough to keep it from getting twitchy? Those numbers look awfully close to what I've seen on some bikes that only turn left.


The fork rakes yields a trail figure of around 55mm, which is actually pretty neutral. It is, shall we say, nimble. But that mostly comes from the short wheelbase (I think). You could easily ride it on the track. I've got 162mm cranks on it. Remove the brakes, fiddle with the gear, and have at it.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

velodog said:


> I know, I just tried and point you at the answer.


why not just answer it if you know the answer?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

blackfrancois said:


> why not just answer it if you know the answer?


If you like the bike, why not just click the link the man provided? If you checked the link you'd know he built the frame and could have directed the compliment to him.

I'm just surprised that you had to ask when everything was right there.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

1924 Tour de France single speed.

This Tour de France was the 18th running of the event at that time. The tour has always been known as a grueling event yet in its old glory days; I believe more so than the current event as we know it now. The 2014 tour, ran a distance of 2276 miles in 21 stages on ultralight carbon and titanium multi-geared bicycles at an average speed of 21-25 mph on mostly pristine paved roads. An incredible feat by any measure, without a doubt. However, the earlier event ran the whole perimeter of the country. 3371 miles in 15 stages with an average speed of 14.8 mph on cobble, gravel, and dirt roads. 

I would think, along with fewer stages and longer distances between them. On top of less than the ideal road, surfaces would equate for the lower average speed. 

There's a lot of hype within the bicycling industry, and while some advances can be measured and validated as beneficial. In my opinion, this only goes to prove that there's nothing stronger than the human spirit and what can be accomplished on will alone, and that's something found within, and can't be purchased.

So, enough with the commentary and who won that damn event, you ask? Ottavio Bottecchia was the winner of the 1924 tour and would become the first Italian to do so while becoming the first rider to hold the yellow jersey for the entire event.

This is Ottavio's 1924 winning bike. A steel framed, wooden rimmed, single speed beast. Note; The toe clips and straps on the pedals. The long rear triangle, slack chain with a single chain ring up front, and single rear cog. Multi-geared bicycles weren't available until the mid 30's. Also, note the wing nut quick releases.














​


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

velodog said:


> If you like the bike, why not just click the link the man provided? If you checked the link you'd know he built the frame and could have directed the compliment to him.
> 
> I'm just surprised that you had to ask when everything was right there.


in post 10, i asked him, no one else.

it was not clear from the link that he built the frame.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

blackfrancois said:


> in post 10, i asked him, no one else.
> 
> it was not clear from the link that he built the frame.


Hey, no worries. 

BF asked me, and I gave an intentionally ambiguous answer, like the smartass that I am. 

Here's a link to a story about another fixie that I used to own. For clarity's sake, I did not build the frame or fork. 

https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2010/10/26/in-memoriam/


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Gregory Taylor said:


> So, how are you doing?


I got my custom painted fixie out a few days ago for a ride around the town. It has no brakes so it was a slow easy ride but it goes really smooth. Stem has ben slammed and the gearing raised since I took these pictures. Need to work on the engine more this year. what's the next project?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> I got my custom painted fixie out a few days ago for a ride around the town. It has no brakes so it was a slow easy ride but it goes really smooth. Stem has ben slammed and the gearing raised since I took these pictures. Need to work on the engine more this year. what's the next project?


Oh wow....I really like that! What kind of tubing did you use? Looks FAAAAST!

The next project is up in the air. Bikes have started to pile up a bit around the garage, and I probably will have to clear out a frameset or two in order to make room. 

I always say that I am going to build a bike that I won't mind riding to work and put at the mercy of the hoi polloi who use the bike rack in our building. Yes, I always say that, but then I inevitably end up investing too much time in doing a paint job to actually carry through with that promise.

My current daily commuter is an ancient Bianchi Volpe touring bike. I should probably replace that with something equally rough and tumble. But that would be boring. 

The place where I buy tubing, Nova Cycle Supply, has sets of Columbus Spirit tubes and some sweet polished stainless lugs and bottom brackets. That would be a good project. Spirit is absolutely the wrong tubing for a commuter workhorse. But it is so nice.... Maybe build it to be paired with an internally geared hub. 

COLUMBUS SPIRIT FOR LUGS OVERSIZE ROAD TUBESET :: ROAD TUBESETS :: COLUMBUS :: STEEL TUBESETS :: TUBE SETS :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.

LUGS S.S. ROAD OS NOVA 36mm HT Extended :: LUGS :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a very stiff MMC alloy frame welded by Griffen. Generic carbon fork that I want to replace with a less raked but brake capable fork. Scouring auctions every month or so, not sure if black will look alright or go for chrome look. Uni stay rear end is very stiff. 
I was thinking you should try a gravel capable bike and yes that will be right in the Volpe's wheelhouse. 
A Jan Spc B 28.6 GRAVEL FORK KIT with NEW Disk 17mm Fork Blades, Dropouts, and Fork Steerer :: MONTHLY SPECIALS** :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.
STEEL ISO DISK BRAKE MOUNT :: SMALL PARTS :: BRAZON/SMALL PARTS :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.

might be time to do a charity auction if you can let one of your earlier creations go. cheers


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Any of you crazy cats into freestyle fixed gear?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I do like the uni- rear stays on your bike. As for the fork, if you are looking for new then Soma over here in the U.S. has a decent selection. They are coy about what the rake is, but they do offer a nice looking straight legged "track" fork that is drilled for a brake.

Forks | SOMA Fabrications

I've thought about doing a gravel bike. I'd need to borrow a disc wheelset so I could set up the brake tabs, etc. Or just go old school and do canti-brakes. There is a tube set that might work - I would have to see whether (1) this tubset will work with lugs vs. welding, and (2) lug and bottom bracket choice. 

NOVA GRAVEL BIKE Tubeset with "S" BEND CHAINSTAYS AND SEATSTAYS :: MTB TUBESETS :: NOVA :: STEEL TUBESETS :: TUBE SETS :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> Any of you crazy cats into freestyle fixed gear?


Okay, I'll bite....

No clue what that is, but it sounds cool. Lay it on us...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I do like the uni- rear stays on your bike. As for the fork, if you are looking for new then Soma over here in the U.S. has a decent selection. They are coy about what the rake is, but they do offer a nice looking straight legged "track" fork that is drilled for a brake.
> 
> Forks | SOMA Fabrications
> 
> ...


If you've considered canti's have you also thought about center pulls? Frame mounted brake studs for center pulls are available and quite good brakes which are said to offer better modulation than canti's and less fork flex(judder) under braking. Mafac brakes can be found on e-bay, the Racers will handle tires into the 30's or the Raids, or new Compass, will handle at least to 42mm, maybe larger, but I've only put 42mm with fenders on mine.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

That's pretty neat! 

I have a small parts bin full of old center pulls. They are all set up with a mounting plate that bolts onto the brake bridge/fork crown, like a caliper brake. I may need to play around with them on my beater bike - mount the arms directly to the canti studs - to see if I can make something work with the mounts already on the bike. That way I could swap back to cantis if I didn't like the center pulls.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Gregory Taylor said:


> That's pretty neat!
> 
> I have a small parts bin full of old center pulls. They are all set up with a mounting plate that bolts onto the brake bridge/fork crown, like a caliper brake. I may need to play around with them on my beater bike - mount the arms directly to the canti studs - to see if I can make something work with the mounts already on the bike. That way I could swap back to cantis if I didn't like the center pulls.


Cantis and center pulls will not interchange. Canti mounting posts sit lower on the fork or seat stay than the mounts for the center pulls. Even with center pull brakes the centers of the posts change from say a Racer to a Raid. I'm also not really clear if the mounting posts for cantis and centerpulls are interchangeable or are purpose configured.

I think, but am not certain, that there may be a bit more leeway with the mounting of posts for use with center pulls as most center pulls are slotted to allow some vertical movement. Don't know about the Paul's though.









I pulled this from https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/internet-bob/Eou_hxZXt8c where the discussion is about center pull interchangeability.


P.S.

Here's another discussion where the posts from the brake mounting bracket on existing brakes were used and modified to be hard mounted on a frame and fork.

https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en_US#!topic/framebuilders/KANS7Iyvoao


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Okay, I'll bite....
> 
> No clue what that is, but it sounds cool. Lay it on us...


Back around the Mayan apocalypse, dudes got into riding their fixies on banks, over curbs, doing wheelies, and emulating BMX trick riding on old steel road frames. Problems arose, like frames bending and breaking, because they weren't actually designed to do sweet jumps. 

A few companies sprung up that made purpose-built freestyle frames, but most have gone by the wayside.

The jist is basically a 700c, flatbar BMX bike...Kinda sorta maybe like a dirt jumping MTB frame, but designed to keep the rider in the saddle more often than not. The fad seems to have existed squarely between 2008 and 2013, because even on fixie forums, there's no mention of the stuff since then...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Sounds cool. I could see where doing BMX tricks on what is essentially a road frame would result in some bent tubes. Still....cool. 

We used to do that when I was a kid in the '70s. There was a pack of us who each had a Schwinn Varsity (the electro-welded kind) that was tough as nails. We would do jumps and tricks in the woods. I had a friend who cased a jump and actually bent the frame. And did a gnad-plant going over the bars. Classic.


----------

